# when to renew basket?



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

just done a bottomless portafilter and can see a couple of small sprays ,think basket holes starting to enlarge. held it up to light and some holes blocked others small and the rest larger.

Is there a picture somewhere on forum as a reference? Notice a pattern like a triangle.

Norry.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Norry

Is it not just a distribution or a channelling issue?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Norry
> 
> Is it not just a distribution or a channelling issue?


when i 1st got a naked about 3/4 years ago my machine was covered. it will teach you a lot about the above


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

But it is only a couple of holes, and not near each other ,surely channeling would cause groups of holes to spray?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> when i 1st got a naked about 3/4 years ago my machine was covered. it will teach you a lot about the above


Ha ha ...Agreed. I thought there was something wrong with the PF too when first tried it. It identified with everything i was doing wrong. Great bit of kit, I stirred grind in the basket which helped loads. What grinder are you using?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bignorry said:


> But it is only a couple of holes, and not near each other ,surely channelling would cause groups of holes to spray?


When you finish the shot what does the puck look like? Does it have any small holes on it?

The sprays that I had looked like they only came from one hole. Stirred grind with un bent paper clip no longer get this.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

dont know if pics are clear enough,but hopefully see the varying hole sizes.

using an SJ with Jampit beans. Shots are still good , just these couple of annoying sprays.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

That does look weird how they are in a triangle. You do see hole size variation in standard baskets so it's not necessarily knackered, though perhaps worth borrowing another from someone to see if it's an improvement.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow...see what you mean. Weirdly uniformed.

How are you cleaning the basket? Soaking in pulcaff?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Will try my brothers tomorrow and see what happens .Thats the thing with this coffee journey just as you think you are getting there

along comes something else to alter ,fix,replace.

Norry


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Wow...see what you mean. Weirdly uniformed.
> 
> How are you cleaning the basket? Soaking in pulcaff?


that may be part of the problem. for past four years until I joined this forum it was scrubbed with a scourer daily.I'm a bit of a clean freak haha.

Even the Baby gets stripped and in the dishwasher at least once a month


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

bignorry said:


> that may be part of the problem. for past four years until I joined this forum it was scrubbed with a scourer daily.


Yup, that'll be it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Strange triangles seen in the portafilter! Have you been visited by aliens? Maybe it's their way of communicating?!

Offer this up to some more experienced members of the forum.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bignorry said:


> that may be part of the problem. for past four years until I joined this forum it was scrubbed with a scourer daily.I'm a bit of a clean freak haha.
> 
> Even the Baby gets stripped and in the dishwasher at least once a month


I'm hoping you're referring to the Baby Gaggia rather than your child!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can send you a new one when I get back from Italy Norry.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm hoping you're referring to the Baby Gaggia rather than your child!










they are too tall now.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

If its a genuine alien altered gaggia then yes thanks dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are you and your bro sat next to each, such is the timing of both of your responses?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

had too much time on my hands today went bottomless on my spare portafilter then decided to put on a chrome handle.My brother thinks its too small and quirky so maybe back to the drawing board?


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

No Dave ,where is he posting?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

on the brassilia rr55 thread ha ha


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Get a VST or LM and do the upgrade


----------

